# Need a recommendation for clamp meter



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Make sure it's a fluke and it's rms.

Pay the money now. It will last you a career if you want it to.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AllWIRES said:


> Make sure it's a fluke and it's rms.
> 
> Pay the money now. It will last you a career if you want it to.


I agree with that, don't buy cheap junk.:thumbsup:


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

There are none that come close to being as accurate? I don't buy junk normally everything of mine has been Klein so far for hand tools but I noticed their meters are from China which I was not interested in.


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

Fluke 323 $90 on Amazon


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Buy once, Cry once


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

My last meter was a sperry. Ghost voltage, hard to see, decimal would jump randomly. If you need a good meter, buy one. If not, use your j.mans. It's just to important of a tool to cut corners on.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Fluke 373


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

T.Jack said:


> Fluke 323 $90 on Amazon


Sorry I should have specified I am in Vancouver, B.C. I tried those ones but they don't ship here.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Felandro said:


> There are none that come close to being as accurate? I don't buy junk normally everything of mine has been Klein so far for hand tools but I noticed their meters are from China which I was not interested in.


If you are looking for a non-China meter, you are out of luck. All Fluke clamps are made in China or Taiwan too. I've held the 320 series, and they are built very cheap. You need to buy the 370 series for a better clamp, but be prepared to pay big for those. 

Fluke only makes a couple of DMM's in the USA now ( not all). Everything thing else is China and Taiwan.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hate to say it but a basic Klown clamp meter will get you through for a couple of years. Then spend the bucks on something like a 376. We don't do much industrial work anymore but some sites don't allow anything less than Cat lll, 1000V.


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

So there are no clamp on meters that are made domestically instead of being cheap? I thought the whole point of paying an exorbitant amount was to get a meter made well.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Felandro said:


> So there are no clamp on meters that are made domestically instead of being cheap? I thought the whole point of paying an exorbitant amount was to get a meter made well.


Overseas markets are still capable of turning out quality products. 

Just because it's made in China doesn't mean it's junk and just because it's made in USA doesn't mean it's quality.


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

jza said:


> Overseas markets are still capable of turning out quality products.
> 
> Just because it's made in China doesn't mean it's junk and just because it's made in USA doesn't mean it's quality.


This is true but is there any research done on which factory's have a high degree of QAQC attached to them?


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been looking at Amprobe has anyone used them are they any good I don't see them stating what their safety rating is anywhere, would it be foolish to assume they put their standards up there with everyone elses?


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Felandro said:


> I've been looking at Amprobe has anyone used them are they any good I don't see them stating what their safety rating is anywhere, would it be foolish to assume they put their standards up there with everyone elses?


Amprobe and Fluke are owned by the same parent company. That does not mean they are built the same as Fluke though. Amprobe was a stand-alone company, doing things their own way, before they were bought. So, they could be building the same way.

Also, keep in mind that the safety rating for the clamp portion is different than for the voltage inputs. The clamp portion can easily be CAT IV, because it does not touch any voltage.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

jza said:


> Overseas markets are still capable of turning out quality products. Just because it's made in China doesn't mean it's junk and just because it's made in USA doesn't mean it's quality.


Well said


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would say your best shot would be a 325 or a 375 man. Just bite the bullet. Don't patch job a meter. The meters I listed do both AC/DC amps which.. if you ever get into solar DC amp clamp is the cats a** for comissioning and troubleshooting. you can pick up a 325 for around $250 around here which is at a supplier so there are better deals out there.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Maple_Syrup25 said:


> I would say your best shot would be a 325 or a 375 man. Just bite the bullet. Don't patch job a meter. The meters I listed do both AC/DC amps which.. if you ever get into solar DC amp clamp is the cats a** for comissioning and troubleshooting. you can pick up a 325 for around $250 around here which is at a supplier so there are better deals out there.


I have a 376. I love the way the knob clicks. :001_huh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

jza said:


> Overseas markets are still capable of turning out quality products.
> 
> Just because it's made in China doesn't mean it's junk and just because it's made in USA doesn't mean it's quality.


Very true, all of Fluke's most popular testers (T+, T5, etc) are made in China and they are high quality, renowned testers.


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I just got a Fluke 324, which is basically my first half way decent meter. After I ordered it, I kept looking and comparing it with other meters.

I kind of regret not getting the slightly cheaper klein 2000 that seems better designed.

Both are made in China and to be honest, I can't imagine the klein being any more cheaply made.

This fluke feels fine, solid enough, but the test probes seem cheap and all together nothing special.

My coworker has a Klein true Rms 2000 and I haven't heard him complain, but he doesn't complain much about anything


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

dielectricunion said:


> I just got a Fluke 324, which is basically my first half way decent meter. After I ordered it, I kept looking and comparing it with other meters. I kind of regret not getting the slightly cheaper klein 2000 that seems better designed. Both are made in China and to be honest, I can't imagine the klein being any more cheaply made. This fluke feels fine, solid enough, but the test probes seem cheap and all together nothing special. My coworker has a Klein true Rms 2000 and I haven't heard him complain, but he doesn't complain much about anything


I'd pick Fluke over Klein every day of the week and 2x on Sunday.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a Fluke T+1000 I use for 99% of troubleshooting and a Klein 2000 with no leads I use for an amp clamp when I need it. I haven't seen a more durable everyday meter in my 16 years than my T+.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would also go with a Fluke T5.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I would also go with a Fluke T5.



By that only fit around a 1/0 or something?


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> By that only fit around a 1/0 or something?


I just looked at the T5 online. it looks solid and economical but definitely doesnt have a jaw that will test current on anything too big. I like that they mention being tested to withstand drops. A lot of tools and meters can withstand beating, but often manufacturers dont want to make the claim unless its super solid.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> By that only fit around a 1/0 or something?


Yes but as a 2 year that is all he needs for 100% of his stuff. even as a contractor it is good for 90%. He doesn't need to spend $500 on a meter he won't or doesn't know how to use.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I always wonder what I'm doing wrong that I rarely need an amp clamp. :laughing: Seems like 90% of troubleshooting can be done with a voltage and continuity tester.

I hate having multiples of what are basically the same tools, so I have one good multimeter and just use a variety of different current probes that plug into the multimeter.


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

Big John said:


> I always wonder what I'm doing wrong that I rarely need an amp clamp. :laughing: Seems like 90% of troubleshooting can be done with a voltage and continuity tester.
> 
> I hate having multiples of what are basically the same tools, so I have one good multimeter and just use a variety of different current probes that plug into the multimeter.


As it turns out I got a fluke 117 true RMS multimeter for Christmas. Seems to be really good, has a bigger variety of measurements then the clamp meters I was looking at from fluke, it does not however measure very high amperage. What are these current probes you speak of and how do they work. Are they like the Iflex for the fluke 376?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Accessory clamps only work on meters with a DCmV setting, as the reading you get on that range will be the current the clamp is measuring. Not sure if the 117 has a DCmV setting, I would imagine it does. Go to Fluke's website and there should be a listing of compatible accessories for it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

Fluke 117 has DC mV


----------



## Felandro (Mar 16, 2014)

cdnelectrician said:


> Accessory clamps only work on meters with a DCmV setting, as the reading you get on that range will be the current the clamp is measuring. Not sure if the 117 has a DCmV setting, I would imagine it does. Go to Fluke's website and there should be a listing of compatible accessories for it. Hope that helps!


Holy hell I think I'll just get a fluke 323 instead of the current probe, cheaper and works as a backup just in case something happens to the original one. Anyone know why the current prob is almost as much as the actual unit itself, seems like it defeats the purpose of purchasing it as an accessory.


----------



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I think my 324 has a temperature feature and that seems to be the only difference between it and the 323.

Do you guys ever use that feature and when do you typically need it? The temp probe is a contact that plugs into both terminals


----------

